# My 1,000 dollar 92 sentra-e



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

Not a problem with it 106,400 miles 39mpg last tank a/c ice cold,pioneer deh-16 6x9 400 in back 6.5 400 in door 4 super tweeters 8in sub in trunk :cheers:


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

*1987 aerostar*

while im at it might as well :cheers:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ghetto much? its a nice little car.. i have one, but mine is black and a 4 door. but im still rockin the chrome hubcaps.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im an old motown pimp daddy at heart


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ummm the floor mats?!?!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

what about them?! i love the floor mats man! thinking about going to walmart and getting some myself


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

gray leopard skin off ebay 21 dollars
im da pimp daddy mo f0


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dude! you have a stick shift minivan!!!


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

Blank said:


> dude! you have a stick shift minivan!!!


 yes indeed they only made 300 between 86 and 87 american van japanese transmission mitzubishi


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

let me say those floor mats are the pimpest peices of shit i have ever seen and i want them.........i will be going to wal mart and getting myself so pimp ass mats for the se-r :thumbup: 


and let me just say SHAME ON YOU! for not having spinner hub caps


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

more E owners!! w00t!!

i saw a E coupe, white for sale yesterday.....$1600 USD  it was mint though.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

tom434 said:


> Not a problem with it 106,400 miles 39mpg last tank a/c ice cold,pioneer deh-16 6x9 400 in back 6.5 400 in door 4 super tweeters 8in sub in trunk :cheers:



wow and you even got the passenger side mirror. When I had my E it didn't have one.. No power stearing either huh?


----------

